# Aquarium pics



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

On Thursday my class and i went to the New England aquarium. while i was there i decided to take some pics and show them to you. Sorry if the pics are bad, lot of people crowding the same tank, so some bad pics made have been made.

A picture of one of the big reef tanks









A type of shrimp or lobster









little jellies!









Harbor seal sunbathing









Huge shark!









puffin/penguin pic










I hope you like the pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you, my fave is the shark!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome pics  and that shark looks pussy i could take him !


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

cool pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

N0z said:


> awesome pics  and that shark looks pussy i could take him !


lol yea? you and what army? lol!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think we ought to give the guy a shot zakk... the man just might get in there and take him out......


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol that would be an interesting sight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

aye aye aye!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i would love to see a match between you two. can you get it on tape?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

yea dude u can! you gonna be the one taking N0z to the place where you photographed the shark!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol film it so we all can watch


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

N0z,

thats a sand shark in that pic. here's a link i suggest reading up before call the shark a "pussy"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_shark


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a feeling that it is actually a nurse shark because it attack the divers that were in the tank, and it didnt go after the other fish swimming with it. i could be wrong, but i doubt its a sand shark


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Zakk said:


> yea dude u can! you gonna be the one taking N0z to the place where you photographed the shark!


K i will. just gotta get him to fly down to boston. then i can take it from there. I gotta get a new video camera for this! lol You coming N0z?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

sure thing ima eat that shark for breakfast


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

doesnt look like a nurse shark though. if it is, even better! the behavior you described sound more like a tiger shark aka the sand tiger shark.

N0z....hush


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You got a lot of confidence in yourself N0z......


----------

